# Bags over Racelands



## BlackRab08 (Oct 22, 2007)

Has anyone done it? If so, any pictures would be greatly appreciated! :beer::beer:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

Raceland's with custom strut bearing caps and bag mounts.


----------



## BlackRab08 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the pics guys! Both are very nice. :beer: Any pics of mk5s running the same setup?


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm going to have this setup. Theres a few pics of guys with bag-overs in the Raceland thread over on golfmkv.


----------



## BlackRab08 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks man! I will have to check that out. Cheers :beer:


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

tell kyle to call me sometime


----------



## BlackRab08 (Oct 22, 2007)

Will do Kiddie :beer: What the hell happened to your emkay 4? :laugh:


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

umm..its like a girl you're dating that breaks up with you. 
then you work your magic and get her back. then she breaks up with you again. 
then you later find out she was sleeping with your best friend the entire time

and then you test positive for herpes. 

so you kill her. 
yeah..something like that :what: so its stock right now, waiting to be sold


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

I had bags over racelands on my old car and I hated it. I couldn't be above 30PSI in the front or else it would be unbelievably bouncy. 

But if you don't mind the bounce then there great for a cheap setup and they do get you low. :thumbup:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

Jester2893 said:


> I had bags over racelands on my old car and I hated it. I couldn't be above 30PSI in the front or else it would be unbelievably bouncy.
> 
> But if you don't mind the bounce then there great for a cheap setup and they do get you low. :thumbup:


 i run mine 20-100 psi no problems no bounce at all..


----------



## budgetGti (Mar 26, 2010)

This is the only thread I found on boc's on racelands. Anyone running them on a mk4 ?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

you can get airlifts for the same price....bags over coils should become a thing of the past


----------



## BlackRab08 (Oct 22, 2007)

no vtec 4me said:


> you can get airlifts for the same price....bags over coils should become a thing of the past


 I agree at this point and that's exactly what I'm doing in the spring. :thumbup:


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be doing BOC on my Racelands this winter on a MK4.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

NDubber said:


>


details?


----------



## BlackRab08 (Oct 22, 2007)

woody89 said:


> I'll be doing BOC on my Racelands this winter on a MK4.


Post pics when you're done. :beer:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

iluvtomesswithu I think is on bags over racelands on a mkv gti. Personally I'd just go with air lifts, they're great and easy to install I have them on my mkv jetta


----------



## BlackRab08 (Oct 22, 2007)

Minor_Threat said:


> iluvtomesswithu I think is on bags over racelands on a mkv gti. Personally I'd just go with air lifts, they're great and easy to install I have them on my mkv jetta


I'm pretty sure that's what I'm going to end up doing. It's only fitting to go with the ballin' wheels I'm refinishing.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah I would go with air lift also. I've had my Racelands for a bit, and got my BOC for a really good price so that's my reasons for doing it.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

Bag over coil is almost the same price as getting a full kit from airlift. i could just save some more money and buy the airlift setup.


----------



## Av. (Jul 28, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

